# 2005 Malibu MAXX power mirrors -- can I diMy?



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy!

I have a 2005 Chevy Malibu Maxx. Wonderful car, which is why GM discontinued it I'm sure... 168k Miles (turned over this morning). Many little problems.

Big problem -- my wife at age 27 is finally getting around to getting her driver's license, so for the first time in this car's life I won't be the only driver, and the power mirrors don't work.

I can't tell you when it started. I can't tell you if there were any symptoms of them wearing out. There's an imprint of my butt in the seat, my elbows on the door and on the center console... this car is more used to me than my office chair or my bed. The mirrors have been set since I drove it off the lot new. Actually, no, since I test-drove it earlier that day.

I *can* tell you that the problem is not the fuse (swapped the 2A fuses with one-another, and each time, only the mirrors didn't work).

I *also* can tell you that for about 14 months, including snowstorms and heavy rains, the driver's side door didn't seal at the top (something about a garage post, and rolling the car backwards with the door open, I don't recall the details). I didn't want to pay the dealership's quoted price for fixing the door (I don't remember $$, but I'm a very cheap man who would rather get wet than pay them to rehang the door), but when I had it into a shop for a brake job, they fixed it for free, saying, and I quote, "We keep a gorilla in the back for bending s*** like that, just bring him a banana next time the car is in." Anyway, there was undoubtedly some water that could have gotten into things, tho' the power windows and doorlocks have always worked great.

So. I'm a fairly handy guy. I have access to a number of screwdrivers and wrenches of non-standard shapes and sizes. I have lots of experience with electronics, including soldering. I have almost no free time (3-month-old daughter). There are a number of automobile graveyards near my work. I don't care if colors match (e.g. if the easy answer is to replace the mirrors), tho' my wife might. I know next-to-nothing about working on cars; replacing a thermostat is the kinda thing I've done.

I'd love if someone can give me a general concept of how power mirrors are connected, a guess or three on what could be the culprit, and a suggestion of how to troubleshoot. And a pony.

Thanks so much!

jw


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

First thing I would do is pop out (or unscrew?) the door lock switch unit from the armrest then: 

Get your multi-meter and see you are getting power to it.

If yes,
Operate the switch, take the multi-meter and see if power gets to the other side side of the switch. If no, the switch is bad --> replace

If no,
Look back in the circuit toward the fuse to see where power is interrupted.

Depending on what you find with this there are other things that can be checked. But this is a good place to start.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

How close is the switch to that area where the drivers side leak was?

BTW...fresh out of ponies.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Raylo for reading and responding; however, I'm sorry, but I'm confused. The door lock switch and power windows all work fine (I think I said that in the first post). It's just the power mirrors that are bust.

Thanks also MT, and in answer, the gap was widest at the top back corner of the door, but the water generally ran forward and came down onto the controls at the front. And yes, the power mirror controls are the furthest forward, so they probably got soaked more than every other control (which all still work).

Additional general question -- are there resources out there, like, here's-a-diagram-of-how-your-car-door-is-put-together.com?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I know your local NAPA store should be able to pull up and print wiring diagrams for your car.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Midnight Tech said:


> I know your local NAPA store should be able to pull up and print wiring diagrams for your car.


and hopefully a nice Cabernet Sauvignon to enjoy while reading them...

Good idea, that -- there's a very small NAPA shop on our little historic Main St, really like the proprietor. If I figure anything out I'll post back (not to discourage anyone else with ideas -- please keep 'em coming!).

jw


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

It seems the mirror switch may be the problem...but it's odd it didn't short out and blow the fuse when it got wet.
Standing by for your reply!


----------



## tom99S104x4 (Aug 10, 2009)

hi, my 99 S10 had a similar problem. i set the mirrors when i got it and they have been in the same position since. my door hinge wore out and i would get drops of rain hitting around the mirror switch. about six months ago i had to do some work on my wifes car and i told her to use my truck. she whent to adjust the mirrors and they would only move in one direction. when i took the switch out it was wet, i was surprised to it did not short out. i took it apart and dried it and tried to get it to work but it would only move in one direction.so ordered new switch and door hinge pin ,no more leak and mirrors work.good luck tom.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the sound of that, Tom! No idea when I'm gonna get a chance to play with it (probably Sunday -- it's my b-day so I can do what the heck I want, right honey? oh, you're taking me to dinner? oh, we're having pictures?? yay, just what I wanted). will post if/when I have an update...


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I knew that, I meant to say mirror switch. Same process would apply, just check the correct switch.




jaythorpe522 said:


> Thanks Raylo for reading and responding; however, I'm sorry, but I'm confused. The door lock switch and power windows all work fine (I think I said that in the first post). It's just the power mirrors that are bust.
> 
> Thanks also MT, and in answer, the gap was widest at the top back corner of the door, but the water generally ran forward and came down onto the controls at the front. And yes, the power mirror controls are the furthest forward, so they probably got soaked more than every other control (which all still work).
> 
> Additional general question -- are there resources out there, like, here's-a-diagram-of-how-your-car-door-is-put-together.com?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok since its an 05 Malibu ( maxx or not ) if the power mirror switch got wet, remove it and check it for corrosion and continuity with a meter, and look as far inside the switch as you can for broken parts, cars are famous for using plastic parts that break easy.. Also remove reg door panel and look inside for water damage, corrosion or any other damage, water has a bad habit of going into where ever it wants to and corroding stuff. I have a regular 05 Malibu, so I have to ask this, is the seat heater going haywire? My wifes Malibu had teh mirror switch go bad and it mad the drivers side seat heater go nuts too. Mine was just a bad switch though I replaced it and teh seat heater stopped too LOL. Gotta love a computer controlled car.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> Ok since its an 05 Malibu ( maxx or not ) if the power mirror switch got wet, remove it and check it for corrosion and continuity with a meter, and look as far inside the switch as you can for broken parts, cars are famous for using plastic parts that break easy.. Also remove reg door panel and look inside for water damage, corrosion or any other damage, water has a bad habit of going into where ever it wants to and corroding stuff. I have a regular 05 Malibu, so I have to ask this, is the seat heater going haywire? My wifes Malibu had teh mirror switch go bad and it mad the drivers side seat heater go nuts too. Mine was just a bad switch though I replaced it and teh seat heater stopped too LOL. Gotta love a computer controlled car.


No seat heater -- I'm from New England, living in Maryland. If I got a seat heater, They'd never let me get further than Eastern New York again.

I do love the car, tho' I don't think I'd ever get the sedan -- I got it to replace my Jeep Cherokee, which was in fantastic shape but got 18 mpg, and gas had, at the time, skyrocketed to around 2 bucks a gallon. I gained about 8 mpg, and actually fit the sound gear for my band in the MAXX better than in the Jeep. The rear seat legroom in the Maxx is better than my pop's Buick LeSabre (does every white male have to buy one of those when he turns 60?), the front and rear doors are huge, the rear seats move and recline, and the back has that little tailgating table. And the front passenger seat folds 90 degrees for additional gear totage.

At wedding industry bridal shows, every 3rd or 4th car was a Malibu Maxx. Most useful sedan-sized thing ever. And GM discontinued it :4-hit:


----------

